# mma 1st time



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys well time has come for my first training session it is tomorrow, and im wondering if ther is any prep i should do??

i figure

cut all nails right down and fill off, so i dont catch anyone.

may trim the pit hair, to cut down sweat rate

i have a rash gaurd top and a thick material hood vest to go over

and a decent pair of shorts, think and strong

anyting else

??

cheers guys,


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Id say fluid is your friend, an electrolyte drink will be good in the situation as you are bound to sweat bucket sin your first session and will loose a lot of minerals and salts through sweat, something like lucozade *still* or powerade with a bottle of water aswell

Its not a big issue about your pit hair everyone will sweat but i would advise afterwards you showert thoroughly with an anti-bacterial gel and make sure any cuts are covered * we dont want a case of staph *

If you can be bothered with buying something like lucozade or pwoerade mate i have a good recipe for a home bew one * 2 minutes to make * and tastes a lot lot better, if you want it i'll pm it to you.

And most of all have fun mate


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

i had my 1st mma sesh last thursday. things needed i would say are , towel, drink( water and energy drink), plus depending on how long your there a spare shirt.

the 1st half of the sesh made me sweat big time. so when a bunch of guys turned up for the second half , it seemed only polite to towel down and put on a clean t.

enjoy it mate, i did .:growl:


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Shower and brush your teeth before hand - nothing worse than rolling/grappling/drilling etc with someone that reeks.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cool cheers lads will do all, i was just wondering about energy drinks though. i know the reason for taken them but is it not best to ave a nice carby meal 1-2 hours before not be better tan a drink that has loads of sugar in it?? im not a big fan of sugar for energy, well not refined sugar. anything better?? less sugar or none would be better??


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Its all down to preferne. The reason i suggested it is because of the fact you WILL lose a lot of minerals and salts through the amount of sweating you'll do and you will re-hydrate a lot quiker with a drink with eletrolytes in it.

It's all down to you mate.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, im not too sure yet , i think i will ave a read through the web get a bit more info on dehydration etc etc when i use to go to kickboxing i would take 1 multi vit and minerals tab and then 2 after, with 1-2 litres of water.

butil ave a read thanks


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i didnt want to start a new thread so i thought id pop it in here, i have a problem. my mam, dad and girlfriend are on my back about joining a mma club.

dad- not too worried but, doesnt really like the idea, but he says if i ave the confidence then so does he

gf - same as dad

mam - she will just not listen to anything i say, she saw me watching the replay of the joe stevenson v bj pen ( bloody as hell for thos not seen it). and she has the wrong impression of mma i cant get through to her, and she is starting to bug me. telling me ill get hurt and wont win!! im under no impression i will not get hurt, as its a full contact sport and getting hit in the face repeatedly hurts lol but has anyone else dealt with this??


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Been there done that mate. You just gotta slap them all in the face, win the UFC belt and laugh when you're sitting in a jacuzzi in the middle of a bar with playboy bunnies all topless around you.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

JayC said:


> Been there done that mate. You just gotta slap them all in the face, win the UFC belt and laugh when you're sitting in a jacuzzi in the middle of a bar with playboy bunnies all topless around you.


hahaha never a truer word spoken lol, my mam worries about me figting in a controlled condition but just shrugs at me if i get in a brawl outside, she cant see how dangerous it is in the street with these self proclaimed ''ard'' ppl who like to stab people, she thinks im over confident, i tell her im not over cobfident i just wont be beat '' hahaha ok so i am but im not going to say oh yeah i think im going to get beat tonight lol.

i have a trial tomorow and they have to accept me aswell as see if i like it so they will tell me if they think i aint got what it takes.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

If it is something that you really want to do and put your efforts into then i cannot see why your parents would realise the effort you are putting in and accept the fact that it is not a "phase"

My family were more or less the same until i started winning things, then they seemed to realise that the work and effort i had been putting in was paying off and now they can't support me enough.

Just plod along and they will come round to your way of thinking when they realise it is what you want to focus your energies on.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

My beloved refers to it all as kill club. Shes a very delicate church goer.

My mother aint to keen. Especially as i do thai with my brother. When we sparr its usually a full on toe to toe. Thats ok though, its when we started fighting each other outside the ring that it became a problem. Oh well.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

If you've got a job and you're paying for it yourself then I don't see how they can stop you?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

They cant stop him but im sure he would like the support from his closest family members on his new venture. My dad has always been a fihgter so there was a no brainer there, my mum did karate before falling pregnant with moi, as did my sister and brother who are both blackbelts in karate so my progression was natural.

The only problem i encountered with them was because they did not understand MMA and only viewed the brutality side but when i started winning and becoming good in ompetitions BJJ and the like they actually realised the tehnical side of things.

Just keep going and they will see how much it means to you.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys, first lesson over with, went very well, focused on take down techniques tonight , learn't alot. have a small dillemma though anyone care to help , here it is,

for Â£50 per month i can do mma 3 times per week

for Â£65 per month i can do mma 3 times per week plus kickboxing/mauy thai 3 times pre week

here is the thing i havent got the time to do all 6 as it means i would have no time for uni work and seeing my girl... so i could go for

A - Â£50 pcm

tue - mma 8-9pm

wed- mma 7-8pm

fri - mma 6-7pm

sat - open mat

B - Â£65 pcm

mon - kickboxing/muay thai - 7-8

wed - kickboxing/muay thai - 6-7 then mma 7-8

fri - mma - 6-7

sat - open mat

with the option of kickboxing on thur and mma on tue if i have the time, wont have time all the time for the additional lessons but can defo attend the ones stated. and then i will see about the tue and thurs as the weeks come.

wat do you guys think? as worst case sceneario on plan B is i dont get to any of the tue and thurs lessons leaving me with 2 kb/mt and 2 mma is that still better than 3 mma??

i just thought about it as its only Â£15 pcm more and i miss kickboxing as i was good at it and the mma seems to be 95% groud work.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

My question would be how much do you pay for each individual session? If it works out that you can come up with a regular training timetable and still keep the costn under that stated above then to do it, as you will be planning your training around the vital things * i.e. uni work/study and seeing your girl * and you dont have to compromise the two sides.

Is it something like Â£6 per lesson or something? and work from their.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate they dont do individual lessons it is only monthly payments so 50 for 1 art 65 for 2 each art has 3 lessons per week


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im also still looking into other clubs as im not sure what is best to do. i cant help thinking im not going to get enough bjj in this mma class.


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

I gotta agree with you warren, im doing a 4 different martial arts (which seems stupid), mainly just for the cardio but i can already tell i gotta scrap two at least and do some bjj.

even just messing around on the mats with the dudes in there, i get finished in like 30 secs and its a terrible feeling knowing that, if my opponent does get a takedown, the fights over.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I train 2 specific disciplines, i train muay thai for my standup and clinch work and i train BJJ/No-gi grappling for my ground game and i marry the two together in sparring which works well for me.

Maybe try working in the two main disciplines of standup and ground game and then rbing the two together to make a comfortable all round game.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well the mma club im doing trials with seems to be mainly wrestling. and some bjj but i would not get any belts in bjj, where as i have found a club called ''gracie barra newcastle'' which split there training into kickboxing/ bjj ( award belts ) / mma ( grappling and no gi bjj) . problem is i cant seem to find the guys number and it is a good travel for me wo doesnt have a car at the moment. BUT i cant help thinking it will be better as im getting the bjj taught specific aswell as a mma.

really struggling to fing good clubs in north east


----------

